# DTV HD TiVo install is tomorrow!



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

So, I guess we might be the only ones! Whatever...

I thought it was going to be $199, but it was $99 plus tax.
Also get a new $5.00 fee for using Tivo rather the DTV brand. 
They will waive the HD fee because we're long-time and paperless.

We can keep our existing SD TiVo for $6/month if we want an additional 2 tuners elsewhere in the house. At least that could be a backup.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Let us know how it goes. I hope you're actually getting a Tivo, though.


----------



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Let us know how it goes. I hope you're actually getting a Tivo, though.


OMG...Okay, tell me WHAT do you think they are sending?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't know. But I don't think the installers in Seattle have the THR22 Tivos yet. Hopefully I'm wrong. Let us know.


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

My installer yesterday showed up w/ a used/reconditioned HR receiver. His supervisor had to go to the warehouse and 8 hrs later I had my THR22. Of course, the installer had never seen a Tivo so I did the entire set-up except for the activation.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

rick31621 said:


> BTW: After the installer left w/ the HR I called D* and told them what happened and the installation CSR's reply was; "What do you want me to do". Reported her to a C/S supervisor.


What *did* you want her to do?


----------



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> I don't know. But I don't think the installers in Seattle have the THR22 Tivos yet. Hopefully I'm wrong. Let us know.


Well...that's what was ordered, however I will definitely ask the installer when he/she arrives. I'd be really ticked off if I went through an install to discover that it wasn't the new HD TiVo.

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## shoegazer72 (Dec 1, 2003)

BoxerMom said:


> Well...that's what was ordered, however I will definitely ask the installer when he/she arrives. I'd be really ticked off if I went through an install to discover that it wasn't the new HD TiVo.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.


We had our install in Seattle yesterday. The installer didn't have the HD Tivo and had no idea it existed. In fact, he tried to sell us on the DTV HDR instead! Fortunately once we explained the situation he called around and found the THR22 in a warehouse in Bellevue, so we were able to complete the install once he picked it up.
Hopefully by now the local installers are starting to get the message.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Good to hear. Sounds like there are some in Seattle after all.


----------



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

Yippee, it's here, and YES, it is an THR22! 

The installer is finishing unloading his truck, hubby is standing by with chain saw in case we need to log the five acres before the tech can get the signal right! :

My six month old Samsung will finally met HD! :up:


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

BoxerMom said:


> Yippee, it's here, and YES, it is an THR22!
> 
> The installer is finishing unloading his truck, hubby is standing by with chain saw in case we need to log the five acres before the tech can get the signal right! :
> 
> My six month old Samsung will finally met HD! :up:


Excellent! Keep us posted.


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

My installer showed up and had no idea I was supposed to get a Tivo. I told him I didn't pay $200 for a DirecTv dvr and he called in and arranged to go pick up my Tivo at the warehouse. 30 minutes later, my Tivo was installed. He said he was only trained last week, but he appears to have done a good job


----------

